# Squealing noise



## jdshellnut (Apr 13, 2018)

About a week ago I began to hear a squealing at random times: it's not on startup, just sometimes when I am moving or when I'm turning, but not when braking. 

It doesn't appear to be coming from under the hood. It sounds like more of a wheel noise but I could just be mishearing it from inside the car.

I have no idea what it could be.


----------

